# 1954 Women's Columbia



## happy2spin (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi - I'm a newby to the forum.  I aquired this bike from a neighbor in South Dakota a few years back. I'm quite fond of it, but am in a position where I need to sell, but I don't even know where to start. Do you have any recommendations for a bike auction site or would ebay be the best place? 
It's beautiful. The only thing not original are the tires. The tank has a small dent and it's missing it's light on the front fender. It's rides quite nicely. 
Comments?


----------



## ducetherestorer (Sep 5, 2006)

*Ebay good to buy but not to sell*

You would be very lucky to get a good price for it on ebay. There are just to many people selling bikes way to cheap on Ebay. Check out oldroads.com if they have there server problems fixed. this site also very good I seen your question. I have restored a 1955 Columbia and now working on a 1957 Columbia. My mom bought the 55. I'm trying to sell 3 bikes right now I have them in my front yard I've alot of people stop and ask about them eventually someone will buy them. If you do put 54 on ebay start the bidding at the lowest price you would take for it so someone like me doesn't buy it for $20 like I just did for three bikes. Seller beware there guys like me out there!


----------



## Gordon (Sep 6, 2006)

*Columbia*

Where abouts are you located? Do you have a price in mind for the bike? You can email me off forum if you would like. gbradbury@nemont.net

Thanks.


----------



## happy2spin (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the honest opinions and all. I think it's worth holding onto, and maybe I'll work on it someday when my kiddos grown and off to own their ventures...


----------

